# Persons Majestic siren



## ADKBIKES (Aug 17, 2022)

spins freely , missing chain and one clamp  . plus shipping


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 18, 2022)

$20


----------



## Thee (Aug 19, 2022)

$30


----------



## ADKBIKES (Aug 19, 2022)

getting close


----------



## Thee (Aug 19, 2022)

Do you know if it works & make noise?


----------



## ADKBIKES (Aug 19, 2022)

as found  I haven't mounted , spins smoothly should work fine


----------



## ADKBIKES (Aug 19, 2022)

do you know Tony Clavero


----------



## Thee (Aug 19, 2022)

ADKBIKES said:


> do you know Tony Clavero



No? But I just got a siren like that a few weeks ago very cool, though I might want another one 🙂


----------



## ADKBIKES (Aug 19, 2022)

email me  or text  518-423-9583  oldbikes@nycap.rr.com


----------

